# I think my dog has been eating used condoms



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

So I know this is gross, but I'm really concerned and I could use some legitimate advice. It's either here or yahoo answers, help me out.

I've been seeing this girl for a while now, and when she comes over to mine we sleep in the spare room. I noticed a couple of weeks ago that the condoms kept disappearing from the bin after a day or two. At first I kind of assumed that, for whatever weird reason, my mum might've been changing the trash bag without telling me. It's like an unused room apart from that so there was never really anything else in there, so it freaked me out a bit. But, y'know, it's hardly the kind of thing I was going to confront her about.

But now I realise it's probably my dog. He's still a puppy (coming up to a year old, but he's a springer spaniel so that counts) and he's only recently been allowed upstairs, so he always rummages around the bedrooms looking for things to steal. He tears up tissues and takes socks, and apparently swallows condoms like an some kind of unwitting drug trafficker. 

I'm really worried that they're going to be caught in his digestive tract, blocking something up or tying up his intestines and he'll die. I haven't noticed anything passing through and he's been a bit out-of-sorts recently and I'm terrified that it's going to cause him serious medical problems.

What do I do? I can't be sure he's actually swallowed them; he might've thrown them up somewhere in the garden, or they might've just passed through without me noticing. Do I suck it up and tell my parents and go to the vet with them? Do I take him to the vet secretly to avoid the awkwardness (and potentially have to pay for the veterinary bills too)? Or do I just hope for the best and not mention anything.

Please help, I'm really scared. If my dog dies because of my own negligence I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

As long as this isn't a joke thread...If he starts getting lethargic or has vomiting/diarrhea, go to the vet right away. Also, this is gross, but if you ever see anything coming out of your dog's butt, don't pull it out - it could cause lacerations. 

There are a bunch of dog-proof trash cans on the internet, like the ones with pedals. You could also mount your trash can on the wall or keep it in the closet.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It'll be ok. Don't be embarrassed. I can promise you that, whichever vet you go to, this won't be the first time they've seen a dog that has eaten something awkward. My sister's dog recently ate some tampons out of the trash. When she took him in, they induced vomiting and he was fine. 

First ask your mom about it just to be sure. If it wasn't her emptying the trash then definitely call your vet.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

take him to the vet


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

kiirby said:


> ...he's been a bit out-of-sorts recently...


How out-of-sorts?



> Signs your pet ate something foreign
> 
> If your dog is exhibiting any of the following symptoms, it may mean that he ingested something foreign or toxic:
> - Vomiting (usually starts as food and proceeds to water) or gagging
> ...


(from http://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/dog-health/What-to-Do-if-Your-Dog-Eats-Something-It-Shouldnt)



kiirby said:


> What do I do? I can't be sure he's actually swallowed them; he might've thrown them up somewhere in the garden, or they might've just passed through without me noticing. Do I suck it up and tell my parents and go to the vet with them? Do I take him to the vet secretly to avoid the awkwardness (and potentially have to pay for the veterinary bills too)? Or do I just hope for the best and not mention anything.


You could just tell your parents that you think he swallowed something he shouldn't have, and leave it at that... Or just tell them about the symptoms you've noticed. _"Something's wrong, he needs to go the vet"_ --> you know your dog, and you know if or when something's wrong.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not saying you should do this, but if you put hydrogen peroxide in your dog's mouth, they will vomit. My dog got into a ****load of chocolate one day and we called the vet. She told us to do that. It worked within minutes and my dog threw up all the chocolate and was fine. I'd call the vet, even if it's embarrassing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ask you mum about the bin
Take your PET to the VET


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate it.



tbyrfan said:


> As long as this isn't a joke thread...If he starts getting lethargic or has vomiting/diarrhea, go to the vet right away. Also, this is gross, but if you ever see anything coming out of your dog's butt, don't pull it out - it could cause lacerations.


Part of the issue is that he's had digestive issues and allergies to his foods since he was really small, so his stool is hardly consistent anyway. I'm going to book an appointment tomorrow to be safe and just get it over with. Thanks again for not making any jokes or making me feel like a douche, I just wasn't really sure where else to ask.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Part of the issue is that he's had digestive issues and allergies to his foods since he was really small, so his stool is hardly consistent anyway. I'm going to book an appointment tomorrow to be safe and just get it over with. Thanks again for not making any jokes or making me feel like a douche, I just wasn't really sure where else to ask.


Yeah, it's definitely better to take him to the vet then. Probiotics might be helpful for his digestive issues if you haven't tried that already.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

GF is on the pill now so I don't use them anymore but when I did, I would just flush them on the toilet.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

You're not a douche. Animals get into all kinds of bizarre things. The vet will be able to tell if anything has passed into your dog's intestines via x-ray or palpating the area. And if anything has, they'll be able to get it out.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I showed him this thread and now he's embarrassed.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

The thread title could work as a first sentence in a story, i suppose


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh god..

Take him to the vet asap


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I recently lost my dog as a result of not pushing the vet hard enough to find out what was wrong with her sooner.

If you believe your dog has swallowed anything, take him to the vet and don't let them brush it off. The vet won't be the one missing his dog. You won't miss the money nearly as much as you'll miss your dog and you'll hate yourself forever if anything happens.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

My dog passes everythign he eats. Often we will put paper towels around the bacon we cook in the microwave. He will get in the trash and eat the grease soaked paper towels. I never really knew until one day I was walking around the back yard and came across a weird turd. I kicked it (cause that's how I roll) and it unrolled into a paper towel. I found a few more like that since then.

I would need a bear-proof trash can to keep him out so we try to be aware of what we are putting in the trash. If it is chicken bones or something we know he will want we put it in the outside trash. I came home yesterday to trash all over the kitchen. I have no idea what was in it that he wanted.

He also likes chewing up used razors. Weird dog.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol.

4500th post wow.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm, a dog chewing used razors? Do they still have the blades in them?


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

For goodness sake, simply do not throw those items in that trashcan, put it in a large bin or better yet incinerate them, that way your dog will not digest these again, simple as that.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

dude flush them down the toilet.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I had a Labrador that passed rubber bands.. I guess that's similar. After I became mindful of our 'rubber band inventory', the blue-banded stools had ceased. 

If you suspect this is a prolonged situation, I would scope the yard for some 'white fishies' embedded in some doggie stool. if you don't see any, I would probably think about taking the pup to the vet. He could have a buildup going on inside..

That's kinda hilarious. dogs like the salty taste of licking your palm, imagine what a grand ol' time he had lapping up your cum..
Have you noticed any increased muscle-tone from the extra protein ingestion? :lol


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Poor dog. Take him to the vet. Better be safe than sorry.


----------

